# Glosemosens Zeus



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

My beautiful boy was becoming difficult to walk. So yesterday I took the hard decision ..: o (I do not think that an active and proud working dog, as he ought to get there, where he one day could not get up .. He was 10 ½ years old, a nice age for a widely used competitive dog. But it hurts ..: o (


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss too.








He was a gorgeous dog and looked like a real goof..


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss.

Vila i frid.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss. He was one gorgeous boy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Zeus was a gorgeous boy.








Rest In Peace Zeus


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear baout your loss. He was a stunning guy.








Rest In Peace Zeus


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I know first hand how hard it was to do as we had the same thing happen to us a couple months ago. He was a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy!! RIP Zeus!


----------



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you, My son is crying all the time ..


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a great and gorgeous dog .. I'm so very sorry.. Till you meet again..

God bless you and your family!

Tanya


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. This is always a horrible thing to go through and we have to experience it way too soon.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Beautiful boy... I'm so sorry for your family's loss, but probably most sorry for your son. It's hard enough for us adults, but children...well, it's just so hard for them to understand. 

Run free and healthy sweetie...


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

What a beautiful dog I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow - he was a stunning, impressive fellow. Now he is young again and probably hitting a sleeve at the Bridge. I know how bad it hurts. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beloved Zeus.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a truely magnificant looking boy! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Their time with us goes so fast. Im so sorry for your loss 







RIP Zeus
So handsome-pic #3


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am sorry, he was gorgeous.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful man.


----------

